# Export and File Size Limit Problem



## JoergL (May 5, 2012)

Hi there,
im currently using LR 4.0 and found a problem with file export, I dont understand.

I have two tiff files:
Tiff 1: 283MB, full resolution ( 2336 x 3504 )
Tiff 2: 233MB, full resolution ( 2336 x 3504 )

Export witht: 574 x 1000 image width 
JPG 1: 168kb
JPG 2: 194kb
Both jpegs have 600px x 887px (including frame with mogrify plugin) and 100%jpg quality.



When I set a limit to file size of 154kb, I receive following:

JPG 1: 102kb

JPG 2: with error ( couldn't create jpg which fit's the file size limit of 154kb )



But why?

If I export the second tiff manually with 90% jpg quality and now the filesizes, I get:

JPG 1: 114kb

JPG 2: 135kb



So it seems that the "limit file size" isn't really working.

I'm also able to reproduce it with 4.1 RC2 and without Mogrify.

Anyone have seen this?




Jörg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2012)

Just confirm what you're looking at - the fact that you're getting the error message, or that one file's ending up bigger?


----------



## JoergL (May 7, 2012)

Hey victoria,

What I try is to create exports, which are smaller then 154k.

With the setting on export dialog, its not working with an image.

If i set quality manually, I get next to the needed filesize.

With 4.1 rc2 same issue.

Br
Jörg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2012)

As hard as I try, I can't reproduce it so far.  I've seen it in the past when LR/Mogrify's involved, but with that turned off, I can't get it to error unless I've got much larger dimensions selected.  Maybe I'm picking the wrong photo.


----------



## JoergL (May 9, 2012)

Hey Victoria,
I have provide you with a pn a download link to the tiff file.
It's no mogrify issue because it's also exists without any plugin installed a a LR 4.1 RC2 installation.

Exportsettings:
Width max 600px, High max 1000px, Limiting filesize to 154k

Thanks for trying to reproduce the issue.
Jörg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2012)

Ok, I'll give it a shot in the morning


----------



## JoergL (May 9, 2012)

many thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 10, 2012)

I've got it!  I can reproduce it with your file.  Would it be ok if I gave Adobe access to that file in the bug report?


----------



## JoergL (May 10, 2012)

Hey Victoria,
it's good too hear that you can reproduce the problem.
I have already created an topic http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/export_with_limit_file_size_not_working

But sure, you can give Adobe access to the file.

Thanks
Jörg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  I'll tie that in with the internal bugbase so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## JoergL (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for that. Hope that LR 4 will be getting better really fast


----------



## JoergL (May 16, 2012)

Hey Victoria,
how will this now be processed by Adobe?
Is there any chance that this problem will getting fixed?
Thanks
Jörg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2012)

It'll be considered along with all of the other bugs, and priority is obviously given to the crucial ones first.  As it seems to be specific to certain files, I'm guessing it won't be top priority for a while, but it may get done at some point I hope.


----------



## JoergL (May 18, 2012)

Hey Victoria,
this problem seems to be reproduceable with mostly "bright" and "white" photos. And I have several photos of this kind.
And it's not a -tiff only topic, I can also reproduce it with PSD-Files.

Do you know any workarround? 
It's not really an option to:
- export every single photo with trying out manually the jpq quality settings
- opening every image in Photoshop and using Saveing for Web.

How can we increase the priority of the bug?

Possible people can promote for the feedback under http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/export_with_limit_file_size_not_working
I also have share there a link to one example file

Jörg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 18, 2012)

I'd take mogrify out of the equation on that bug report, if it'll let you edit it.  As far as increasing the priority of the bug goes, finding lots of people with the same issue and getting them all to vote on it might help a bit.  Very interesting to know that it's bright/white ones predominantly - I wondered if it was related to the clipping mask I noticed in that file.

If you have Photoshop, it's possible to set up a batch process for save for web.  I can talk you through that if it helps.


----------



## JoergL (May 19, 2012)

Editing of original not is not possbile...
In have put it in a replay...

Also I have create a new, more details bug entry for this http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/_limit_file_size_to_on_export_is_not_working
Please promote it  thanks

The first problem:
I have bought LR esspecially for virtual copy usage and as I have just CS 4, I would have to create everytime a tiff/psd for exporting the virtual copy by photoshop.

The second problem:
"save as web" is not working in batch process correctly.
It's only calculation the compression for the first image of the batch and uses this for every image in batch run.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2012)

Say that again Jørg?  I didn't follow you.


----------



## JoergL (May 21, 2012)

the two problems are related to your following idea.


Victoria Bampton said:


> If you have Photoshop, it's possible to set up a batch process for save for web.  I can talk you through that if it helps.



Could you possible promote the bug http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/export_with_limit_file_size_not_working with voting and a reply?


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 22, 2012)

One thing I'm not clear about -- are you asking LR to generate a JPEG, or are you asking LR to create a TIFF and then allowing Mogrify to create a JPEG?

You really do need to take Mogrify out of the equation, just for debugging purposes.


----------



## JoergL (May 22, 2012)

My workflow:
- creating tiff from RAW, as PS Cs4 not supporting ACR 7.0
- editing tiff in Photoshop
- exporting tiff/virtual copies of tiff with Ligthroom as jpg

But the problem is also existing when directly exporting from cr2-raw or psd.

and: it's also existing in stock LR 4 (and LR 4.1 RC2) installation, without ANY plugin installed.
So Mogrify isn'z the problem...
Therefore I have create a new problem report ( http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/_limit_file_size_to_on_export_is_not_working ) where no mogrify is mentioned anyway.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2012)

Hi Jørg, sorry for the delay replying; I've been off for a week.  I've marked up that second report.


----------



## JoergL (May 28, 2012)

Thank's Victoria.
Hope that will help and the bug will be fixed in a 4.x release


----------

